# The Intimidator & the Shape Shifter



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I came across this great video of owls. To me, owls have as much to do with Halloween as bats or ravens, but before you turn away though, have a look. The 1st owl is not only beautiful, he puts on quite a front to let fools know, "Don't even think about it, I'll beat you down!". The 2nd owl is well, just see what he does, I promise you'll be glad you watched....and if you don't, who gives a hoot?!!!! = p :googly:


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's really cool. Animal defense mechanisms never fail to impress. That is one pissed off looking owl.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool video! I agree Owls are classic for Halloween. What old Halloween cartoon didn't start with a hooing owl?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was pretty damn funny. He went from "Look how big and tough I am" to "I'm so skinny I'm invisible"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the owl remind's me of my wife when I dont clean the window sill's LOL it's the same look


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does your wife bring home rodents for dinner, too?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I keep coming back &watching this. Its so weird & fascinating.


----------

